# Chinese mantis - new pics



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 3, 2007)

She is eating like a cow and really filling out now...she was pretty lean and skinny when we found her. She appears to be getting darker brown/grey as time goes by was well...interesting.

Lee


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2007)

Female. Looks nice and happy.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 3, 2007)

> *She *is eating like a cow and really filling out now...*she *was pretty lean and skinny when we found *her*. *She *appears to be getting darker brown/grey as time goes by was well...interesting.Lee


Yup, figured that as well :lol: but thanks for the conformation...I am still very new to this.

I wish I could have gotten pics of the underside of her abdomen...the pinks and reds are gorgeous (and btw, how DO you folks get nice pics nad get them to sit still for a photo shoot?)

Lee


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

> > *She *is eating like a cow and really filling out now...*she *was pretty lean and skinny when we found *her*. *She *appears to be getting darker brown/grey as time goes by was well...interesting.Lee
> 
> 
> Yup, figured that as well :lol: but thanks for the conformation...I am still very new to this.
> ...


Some pose dead ones....

For the real ones, I assume it takes lots and lots of patience...


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 3, 2007)

:shock: dead ones...


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, some people buy dead ones for that purpose...

Nah, I'm just pulling your leg. :lol:


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 3, 2007)

hahha, then you got me...hook, line &amp; sinker


----------

